# Best map for Driving with Uber



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Wondering what everyone's preferred map application is when they are driving for Uber. Tell us your location and your ap!

I'm guessing most people use waze.


----------



## smoothOP (Apr 10, 2014)

I am in Denver and I use Waze mostly when I Uber. As a "passenger"of course. It's really the best about navigating around traffic and road hazards. I wonder does anyone use a real GPS? Generally I know about 75% of the destinations and routes without looking them up.


----------



## Seinfeld (Apr 11, 2014)

I use waze, it's the best. You can try destinations on multiple aps, 90% of the time Waze will have the same route and if there are obstructions it will have a faster route. I've been driving for Lyft for 6 months.


----------



## Nyrick (Apr 10, 2014)

I use apple maps here in NYC because it is easiest, not because it's the most accurate.


----------



## dp3 (Apr 11, 2014)

In my limited experience with Waze, I've found that the voice directions are far too slow (it tells me to turn when I'm very close to the turn). One thing I like about other maps is that the voice directions will tell me what's next immediately after my most recent move, no matter if it's in half a mile or 50 miles. 

Is there a way to adjust this on Waze? I don't often look at the map, but rather rely on the spoken directions.


----------



## smoothOP (Apr 10, 2014)

I don't use the voice I just look at the screen. I get annoyed when it tells me 5 times for one turn. Applemaps does seem to be the favorite for ease of use with voice control. Although when I used applemaps more there were times when Siri would hear the address I was saying correctly but still couldn't find it. Then when I would type the same address in manually to applemaps it could find it no problem.


----------



## Larry B (Apr 9, 2014)

I just googled Waze, I think I'll have a go with it, downloading now.


----------



## hybridman (Apr 10, 2014)

I use waze it is indeed the best.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

We don't have the same choices here in Australia. Tom Tom, Navman and whatever is onboard the car


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> We don't have the same choices here in Australia. Tom Tom, Navman and whatever is onboard the car


Waze is an application for the phone. Pretty sure you have it there?
https://wiki.waze.com/wiki/Australia


----------



## UberXNash (Apr 15, 2014)

Waze here as well. I make sure I let the passenger know about it and why we may take some "off" roads. They are usually pretty impressed and "didn't know there was a faster way".


----------



## TheSheibs (Apr 17, 2014)

I have a Garmin system built into my car so I use that.


----------



## RedMagnolia (Apr 17, 2014)

Seattle and I've been using Scott on my Android. I find Waze screen too busy which for me makes it a distraction.


----------



## alanab (Apr 11, 2014)

waze is a bit like a cartoon on drugs. I use siri/apple maps.


----------



## myuber (Apr 18, 2014)

Google maps.. I turn on my hotspot on my phone.. turns my car into a moving hotspot.. my riders love it.. I mounted a 8"tablet in my car and use that for music and maps..


----------



## Larry B (Apr 9, 2014)

That sounds a wee bit over my head. Could you indulge us with a photo?


----------



## alanab (Apr 11, 2014)

i think he means he uses his phone to create wifi in the car and then he has a ipad type device for music and apps. is the tablet for the riders to use or for you myuber? i dont think my iphone can make a hotspot 
t


----------



## myuber (Apr 18, 2014)

Yes I turn my phone into a wifi hotspot.. so my samsung tablet 8" will have internet. . Also turns my car into a mobile wifi hotspot. I tried posting a pic but its big..


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

When I have an exact address I use my car's navigation system (Ford Sync system). Works great to pick them up and sometimes to drop them off and customers love the big screen. But Google maps works better for being able to say the name of the bar/tavern I'm taking somebody to. I've used Waze, but not smooth on it. On all systems, I've shut off the voice directions as it interrupts the flow of conversation with and between passengers.


----------



## SPQR (Apr 28, 2014)

I use Google maps and hear the voice through a Bluetooth earpiece. The earpiece also comes on handy when I've to call the client. I saved the Uber number on the home screen of my phone and have only to tap it to call. I don't like Waze for its graphic.


----------



## RicanUber (Apr 28, 2014)

Haven't used Waze, pretty much use Google Maps exclusively on my iPad. When I started Uber tried using Apple maps and it was not accurate at all!!


----------



## michaeljackson (Apr 10, 2014)

Does your ipad have 3g? I have an ipad but its only wifi. I dont think i can setup a hotspot with my iphone/att. Anyone tried that?


----------



## RicanUber (Apr 28, 2014)

Yes it is 3G. I added it to my cell contract because it was cheaper than adding the wifi hotspot. The data from using Google Maps falls within the 2.5 gb limits I get per month. I pretty much use it on wifi for everything else (Netflix, Pandora, FB etc).


----------



## michaeljackson (Apr 10, 2014)

Do you have the ipad mounted on the dashboard?


----------



## RicanUber (Apr 28, 2014)

No. I just place it on the console in front of the gear shifter and listen to the directions. I don't use it for every trip as I am pretty familiar with SF now. But for the locations that I don't know I use it.


----------



## AZ Poppy (Apr 29, 2014)

I use Maps and it works quite well....Phoenix


----------



## blair (Apr 10, 2014)

I use Siri/apple maps. but if I think there maybe traffic I use Waze. It can be overwhelming at first but it does have simple features of just navigation.


----------



## franklin (Apr 21, 2014)

I used Scout. Tried Waze, but didn't like that they didn't mention street name in directions. Just 'turn left in 100ft' Scout says 'Turn left in 100 ft, on to Main St.'


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

franklin said:


> I used Scout. Tried Waze, but didn't like that they didn't mention street name in directions. Just 'turn left in 100ft' Scout says 'Turn left in 100 ft, on to Main St.'


I played around with Waze yesterday for a while and noticed the same thing when I had it set to some of the oddball voices. But I noticed that the 2 sort of default choices at the top of the selections does have the street names. If you go into settings, then sounds, then language you will see the top two English selections at the top are with streets.


----------



## RedMagnolia (Apr 17, 2014)

I use Scout and find I like it over Waze or Google. Waze's screen is too busy and in heavy traffic I find it too distracting. I like the route options that Scout offers me and my passengers seem to love the spider icon I use.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

RedMagnolia said:


> I use Scout and find I like it over Waze or Google. Waze's screen is too busy and in heavy traffic I find it too distracting. I like the route options that Scout offers me and my passengers seem to love the spider icon I use.


I will have to give Scout a try.


----------



## ballyhoo (May 27, 2014)

Google Maps. I like the cleaner interface and it seems like it has more direct routes than Waze. I like less turning while driving!


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

I have tried Waze but have gone back to Google Maps. I avoid looking at the screen, but when I do, I find the Maps display better than Waze. I also think that the Maps audio directions are more informative than Waze. I have the audio in my earpiece so only I hear the directions.


----------



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

Check out this guy's set up! It looks like he's using his car's GPS in addition to a tablet running Scout? I imagine he's got a personal cell phone to make calls as well.










(This photo appeared on a local article http://bostinno.streetwise.co/2014/05/27/how-much-money-do-boston-uberx-drivers-make/)


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Use google maps


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Jan 14, 2017)

I use Waze. However, it does seem to tell you too late to turn sometimes, so I also use a stand alone Garmin GPS, so I can see upcoming streets.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

When I was driving Yellow Cab, the Rand McNally street map and a flashlight were pretty useful tools.


----------



## karenftx (Jan 14, 2017)

I use Google maps. It has some Waze stuff in it--accidents and the like. Just in case though, I have actual real maps for emergencies. Had to use them one time when phone died to get pax to their destination.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

I drive a taxi have been a loyal TomTom since 2004 refuse to use anything else except pax directions if they provide.....hate Waze....can't stand Google maps.....Apple sucks too never tried scout.....bought a Tom Tom GPS when they first came out and will always use it....even when I had to replace


----------



## Ultimate Warrior (Dec 22, 2016)

myuber said:


> Google maps.. I turn on my hotspot on my phone.. turns my car into a moving hotspot.. my riders love it.. I mounted a 8"tablet in my car and use that for music and maps..


I use Google maps too. Waze gives directions too late I feel. As for you giving your pax free WiFi from your phone's hotspot...why? They can access their data too.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> Wondering what everyone's preferred map application is when they are driving for Uber. Tell us your location and your ap!
> 
> I'm guessing most people use waze.


There are a couple of annoying features of waze ( like the mute button isn't easy to find? -- I don't like maps talking to me when I'm listening to music , and the other annoying thing is that while it's making noise, you try and close it, and it's still open, lady chatterly doesn't stop -- wtf? ) , so I use Google Maps.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> There are a couple of annoying features of waze ( like the mute button isn't easy to find? -- I don't like maps talking to me when I'm listening to music , and the other annoying thing is that while it's making noise, you try and close it, and it's still open, lady chatterly doesn't stop -- wtf? ) , so I use Google Maps.


I prefer Google as well. However sometimes I have connectivity issues with it.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I tried waze for a while. I'm sure it was as much habbit as any thing else but prefer google maps. (GM)

Messes you up switching. GM announces well before a turn and waze seems to close. I space out and pass em. LoL, but with GM, I space out and turn to early. (on occasion)

Google maps has a new feature of traffic conditions. Haven't played with it much but good idea, me thinks. But worth the update.

After much experimentation and literally years of it, found the perfect mount and location for it. About 1 or 2 o'clock behind the wheel to the right. A magnetic phone mount is a must for me. One hand mount/un-mount is great.

It's pretty amazing. Showed an older lady some of the things ya can do with a smart phone. "OK Google-open maps-go to 123 main st, east Hartford" Maps opens and starts directing. Its pretty cool what these things can do. This phone has more computing power and is far more versatile than my first computer


----------



## Fredly00 (Jan 24, 2017)

I like waze personally, but just not comfortable using it with Uber rides(slow directions and wonky interface), so I use Google Maps, google maps has gotten better over the years with real time rerouting etc..


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

Look the image and decide, the same destination


----------



## Lesth Ann Pingworthy (Jan 27, 2017)

Just switched to Google Maps after using Waze. While I miss the speedometer and police reports on Waze, I like the following about Maps:

Lane guidance
Better view of the route ahead. Sometimes it feels like a drone's view of where I'm heading.
More direct routes means fewer "Where are we going??" comments from the back seat.
No annoying pop-up ads at red lights.
The house number appears when I'm a few houses away compared to Waze that makes me "arrive" first.
Plus, Waze had fubered too many times. I want the bowling alley. Not the subdivision behind it.

I use bluetooth headphones when traffic gets tricky or when my car is pulsing with drunk college students.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Delivery Mr.Guy said:


> Look the image and decide, the same destination


LoL, DMG. Google maps did that to me twice today. First one, my rider caught it. Second, I went south on 91 so I could turn around and get a running start to head north on 91.

None of them are perfect I know but man, it gets ya ... dunno but pretty **** annoying


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Lesth Ann Pingworthy said:


> Just switched to Google Maps after using Waze. While I miss the speedometer and police reports on Waze, I like the following about Maps:
> 
> Lane guidance
> Better view of the route ahead. Sometimes it feels like a drone's view of where I'm heading.
> ...


Before I found google maps, I bought a high end GPS just to get the lane guidance, alone. Big time plus for GM and I agree with you, Leasth.


----------

